# Destin Swordfish Shootout Report



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

We had a long slow uneventful day of trolling, couldnt find clean water or any weedlines anywhere! Was my official worst day trolling offshore ever, and burnt 250 gallons trying. We had one huge wahoo bite high speeding which -launched- a 50wide bent butt out of the rod holder about 2 feet in the air into the water, but by the time we got the rod off the lanyard, the hook had pulled. Additionally, we manged to catch a 15lb cobia in two thousand feet of water on a skirted ballyhoo -- talk about a crazy strange day!!

Set up the drift on moonrise and hooked up with this nice one at about 12:30am... of course on the lightest outfit with only about 300 yards of mono. About two hours into it, the fish dragged us into the weedline we were looking for all day. With some excellent work from Capt. Curt Gwin behind the wheel and Zach clearing weeds and trash from the props, we managed through it in reverse without fouling the engines into failure, AND without being spooled. The fight lasted over 3 and a half hours, ended up being a short fatty at 224lbs putting us in first place until TIGER came in about 30 minutes later and weighed a 226.

Congrats to TIGER out of Panama City who out weighed us by 1.9 pounds winning the overall division -- and SPECIAL thanks to TIGER for not entering the Big Fish Calcutta, letting us take 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place under 35 division, 2nd place overall, and big fish prize, putting Only Way as the top earner in tourney! Additional special thanks to Zach who didn't accidentally release this fish as he usually does 










There's some videos here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/billfishintimecg#p/u


Fish was caught on the Only Way, run by Capt. Curt Gwin, out of Destin! 

http://onlywayfishing.webs.com/


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Congradulations. We were there too and agree it was the worst trolling ever (even on the weedlines which we found). Next year can only be better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful fish.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Great fish! That fish was definitely a fat one!!


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Ole Zac. He means well. You should add the Harbor Docks pole hugging contest photo. Pretty work guys. Hell of a fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the sword and the calcutta !!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats guys! 'Yall were right behind us in line. I fished on the Green Flash and we ended up hooking one about 4:00 am, only had one other bite. Ended up being 141 lbs and good enough for 2nd place in the calcutta. Also caught a whopping 18 lb wahoo that turned out to be the only one caught and good for 1st place! Trolling was slow, but the Reel McCoy caught 2 big dolphin and won 1st and 2nd in the PBGFC Jr's and the Quest caught a blue and the winning tuna, all in the same area we were in, guess that's just fishing. Legendary Marine and the Emerald Grand put on a nice tournament and we really enjoyed fishing it, congrats to all! Looking forward to fishing Emerald Coast this weekend! Tight lines, John


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

CONGRATS! We had a rough go of it as well. Hard Living! We hooked up at 10:53 pm, fought 2 hours and 3 minutes and pulled the hook just as we saw the glow stick. Managed to stick 2 bull sharks. We pulled up to Harborwalk as you guys were weighing in.

Are you guys fishing the 40/40 at Baypoint? I can't find any willing bodies to fill the boat.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

GIBBS29REG said:


> CONGRATS! We had a rough go of it as well. Hard Living! We hooked up at 10:53 pm, fought 2 hours and 3 minutes and pulled the hook just as we saw the glow stick. Managed to stick 2 bull sharks. We pulled up to Harborwalk as you guys were weighing in.
> 
> Are you guys fishing the 40/40 at Baypoint? I can't find any willing bodies to fill the boat.


May be up for this send me a note!


----------

